# Information on a Pygmy bearded dragon



## Hypo_04 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey everyone
i have been looking into Pygmy bearded dragons and just want to know some extra information, like enclosure size, how many can you keep togeather and do you need a licence for one in South Australia?
thank you


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Hypo,
Pygmy beardies, like their bigger cousins, are best kept alone. Some people will tell you they have kept them together with no problems, but the risk of injury or death is too great to take that chance, in my opinion.
To keep one pygmy beardie, no smaller than a 900 long enclosure, and if its the only reptile you have, no you don't need a permit. Only if you were to sell or give it away later.


----------



## Hypo_04 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you pinefamily
i might need to get a licence then if I'm gonna get some pygmies, I currently have thicktails.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 28, 2014)

gidday Hypo,I keep pygmies too.I have 4 in individual 60x60x60cm enclosures( they are actually 120 long with dividers so I can remove them for mating season).I have heard they are more friendly/communal than centrals but do not want to have any confrontation so keep them separate,The first pair lived together for about a year till I saw the first signs of aggression and then separated them.Good luck with your new dragons


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 29, 2014)

Hypo_04 said:


> Thank you pinefamily
> i might need to get a licence then if I'm gonna get some pygmies, I currently have thicktails.


As far as I understand it, you will still be ok if you only get one Pygmy. Thicktails are exempt, meaning you don't need a permit in SA to keep them.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 29, 2014)

keep pygmys the same as centrals, but they can be kept in a smaller enclosure, mine has heaps of room in his 80 by 50. Google bearded dragon care sheet or something like that you should get heaps of info, or invest in a book. Probably your best bet for information


----------



## Hypo_04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks crazycow
i have got keeping books on Aussie reptiles and have done a little bit research online, just thought it couldn't hurt to come to you guys. Thanks everyone who has replied, much appreciated.


----------

